# E1e series LED options ?



## Rat (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi Guys 
I just scored a pair of SF E1e torches over at the MP. 
I am new to these little pimp squeaks so was wondering if anybody can point me to some cool LED upgrade options. 
Anybody know some cool upgrades made by the many talented people on this forum ?


thx for any help


----------



## Zeruel (Jul 5, 2011)

Here ya go.


Oops....sold out? Illumination Supply still has stock.


----------



## Rat (Jul 5, 2011)

Zeruel said:


> Here ya go.
> 
> 
> Oops....sold out? Illumination Supply still has stock.



Thanks I will grab one of those for one of the E's how about a complete drop in is there such a thing ?

thx


----------



## fyrstormer (Jul 5, 2011)

The Veleno Designs E-series Tower drop-in is a complete assembly.


----------



## Rat (Jul 5, 2011)

fyrstormer said:


> The Veleno Designs E-series Tower drop-in is a complete assembly.


 
Ok thanks does anybody know what the tint is on these ?

They just say it's a Premium tint and output bin Cree XP-G LED ?
I hate warm tints I am a cool white type of guy and will never use it if it turns up and is warm.
Thanks for any help.

thx

cheers


----------



## PCC (Jul 7, 2011)

Neutral, which appears warm to my eyes.


----------

